# Die (der ? das ? den ? ..) deutsche Sprache ist ein Schwieriger einer.



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Ich wunder mich immer ob es stört wenn ich nicht die richtige kasus treffen.
Ehrlich gesagt werfe ich per Zufallsgenerator eine Haufen der, die, das, den, dem, nach meine Einträge, und hoffe das einige landen auf die richtige Stellen. Genauso mit ihnen, ihm, ihr usw.

Auch etwas schwierig ist zu erkennen wo das Verbum plaziert werden soll.
Auf englisch startet man mit das Verbum, oder es ist am mindestens am Anfang von der Satz. Auf deuscht muss man die gesamte Satz errinnern, weil man weiss erst am Ende worüber geredet werden. Die Bedeutung von eine sehr langen Satz kann bis letzten augenblich invertiert werden (i.e. "..wird NICHT empfohlen" anstatt "..wird empfohlen").

In der Hoffnung auf Verständniss.

Grüss.


----------



## Gebs (1 Februar 2011)

Hallo Jesper,

Du hast recht, deutsch ist eine schwere Sprache. Dass Du die Artikel nicht immer richtig
wählst macht doch gar nichts aus. Ich denke jeder hier versteht, was Du sagen willst.

btw.: Wenn ich nur halb so gut dänisch könnte, wie Du deutsch, wäre ich echt froh.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (1 Februar 2011)

Da gebe ich Gebs voll und ganz recht!!!*ACK*


----------



## astranik (1 Februar 2011)

*ACK*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!

Ansonsten einfach so schreiben, wie manche Ausländer damit in Deutschland umgehen: Anstatt der die das den usw. einfach nur *de*


----------



## argv_user (1 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich immer ob es stört wenn ich nicht die richtige kasus treffen.
> Ehrlich gesagt werfe ich per Zufallsgenerator eine Haufen der, die, das, den, dem, nach meine Einträge, und hoffe das einige landen auf die richtige Stellen. Genauso mit ihnen, ihm, ihr usw.
> 
> Auch etwas schwierig ist zu erkennen wo das Verbum plaziert werden soll.
> ...



Hallo Jesper,

selten so gelacht, danke Dir. Vorallem der mit dem Kasus ist wirklich gut!

Zum Thema: es gibt ja Deutschkurse für Ausländer. Hierzulande
vorallem für die Immigranten.
Nur nützt das allerhöchstens dem teilnehmenden Ausländer,
denn der Deutsche selber ist sich immer vollkommen sicher, dass 
er immer weiß was er schreibt, glaubt Mann.


----------



## Sinix (1 Februar 2011)

Ich stimme Gebs auch voll und ganz zu.

@JesperMP

Da du sicher deine Sprachkentnisse verbessern möchtest hier 2 Antworten auf deine Fragen:

Satzbau allgemein: Subjekt - Prädikat(Verbum) - Objekt
                          zum Beispiel             (Jesper  -   programmiert    - SPS-Programme)

Für die Satzlänge gilt: In der Kürze liegt die Würze. Oft kannst du lange Sätze mit Komma in 2 Sätze umwandeln. Nehmen wir mal einen Beispielsatz von dir: "Auf deuscht muss man die gesamte Satz errinnern, weil man weiss erst am Ende worüber geredet werden." Dies kann man auch so schreiben: "Auf deutsch muss man sich oft an den gesamten Satz errinnern. Erst am Ende weis man worüber geredet wurde.



MfG


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Februar 2011)

@Jesper: Ich konnte bis jetzt auch immer alles lesen und verstehen! Befindest Du dich zur Zeit in einer "Midlife-Crisis"? Oder warum plagen Dich solche Sorgen?

Ich persönlich finde es viel gruseliger, was manche "deutsche" hier so verzapfen, obwohl sie gerade erst aus der Schule kommen oder noch hingehen!!! Ich habe mir mal eingeredet, daß Leute, die auf allgemeinbildenden (deutschen) Schulen mit einer SPS in Berührung kommen, klüger sind, als jene, die Häuser bauen. Ich hoffe, daß die Kommas jetzt alle richtig waren!
Aber das ist wohl - zusammen mit der guten alten Rechtschreibung - den Bach runter gegangen...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## jabba (1 Februar 2011)

@Jesper,
ich kann auch wie die meisten Deinen Beiträgen immer folgen, was ich bei manchen Deutschen aber nicht kann.

Man sieht aber das Du Dich ja bemühst, was viele nicht machen.
Denn bemühen beinhaltet ja das Wort "Mühe" was einigen hier zu viel ist. Aber das ist ja genau so wie mit der korrekten Angabe der wichtigsten Daten usw.
Es wird sich nicht bemüht.

Das Deutsch nicht einfach ist sagen ja viele, aber deutsch ist für mich die beste technische Sprache. Viele andere Sprachen haben Probleme weil man vieles nicht so genau beschreiben kann, was es im deutschen aber oft schwieriger macht.

Ich hatte z.B. immer Diskussionen mit den Franzosen, wegen der deutschen Aussprache von Zahlen 1998 "neunzehnhundertachtundneunzig"

Dann schreibt man 1908 ... und plötzlich kommt noch eine neunzig dazwischen. Ich Denke jede Sprache hat so seine "Macken".

Also mach Dir um deine Schreibweise keine Sorgen.
Wir können ja , wenn Du das willst bei groben Fehlern korrigieren.
Bin aber auch kein Rechtschreibspezi


----------



## marlob (1 Februar 2011)

Hallo Jesper,

bis jetzt konnte ich alles gut lesen und wir wissen ja das du kein Deutscher bist. Darum finde ich es nicht so schlimm, wenn nicht immer alles passt.
Es gibt hier im Forum Deutsche, bei denen es schwieriger ist zu verstehen was sie meinen

Ausserdem sind deine Beiträge im Allgemeinen fachlich immer wertvoll. Dann darf bei einem Ausländer auch grammatikalisch mal was verkehrt sein.

Und man lernt ja immer was dabei, du darfst dir nur nicht die Rechtschreibung hier im Forum als Vorbild nehmen


----------



## jabba (1 Februar 2011)

Ein schönes Lob von einem deutschen mit holländischen Akzent


----------



## marlob (1 Februar 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Ein schönes Lob von einem deutschen mit holländischen Akzent


Meine Bekannten halten mich eh schon für einen Holländer
Wenn man den ganzen Tag Niederländisch spricht und schreibt färbt das echt ab. Ich hoffe aber ihr versteht mich trotzdem


----------



## eYe (1 Februar 2011)

Hey JesperMP,

erstens ist das alles gar nicht so wichtig, denn wir verstehen dich auch so und zweitens wissen die meisten von uns selber nicht warum es genau so heißt. Ist halt einfach nur jahrelange Erfahrung vom zuhören ^^

Hej hej fortsat god aften.


----------



## himbeergeist (1 Februar 2011)

Hallo JesperMP,

 ich habe dienstlich mit vielen Firmen in DK zu tun und bin sehr froh das alle Deutsch sprechen. Die Dänen verstehe ich jedenfalls besser wie unsere deutschen Kollegen aus Bayern  

Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich immer ob es stört wenn ich nicht die richtige kasus treffen.
> Ehrlich gesagt werfe ich per Zufallsgenerator eine Haufen der, die, das, den, dem, nach meine Einträge, und hoffe das einige landen auf die richtige Stellen. Genauso mit ihnen, ihm, ihr usw.



Hallo Jesper,

ich sehe es wie viele hier, als Fremdsprache ist Dein Deutsch 
wirklich gut.

Den "Zufallsgenerator" habe auch noch andere im Einsatz. Oder 
sie machen es systematisch falsch, wie beispielsweise die
Schwaben hier, bei denen es "Das Teller mit der Butter"  gibt.

Das Thema war auch schon mal auf *Spiegel-Online*.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Danke an allen die so nett beantwortet haben.

Eigentlich mache ich mir keine "sorgen", aber trotzdem denke ich über wie "schlimm" es ist. Ich habe ja keine ahnung wie verständlich mein schreiben ist.
Deutsch zu reden finde ich leichter. Nur so weil die mündliche "rechtsschreibfehler" sofort in die vergangenheit verschwindet. Das schriftliche bleibt ja genau da stehen für immer.

Etwas muss ich auch sagen, und das ist das dänisches und deutsches laune sind nicht so verschieden. Weniger verschieden als zwischen dänisch und meistens andere länder. Nur meine meinung.


----------



## Markus (1 Februar 2011)

also ich verstehe deine sätzte auch immer.

eine sinnvolle (logisch korrekte) reform hätte diese ganze personalpronomen scheisse abgeschaft und z.b. durch das englische "the" ersetzt. (meinetwegen noch mit dieser thiiiii regel, die ist ja immerhin logisch noch nachvollziehbar). aber anstelle sowas umzusetzten reden irgendwelche affen in einem winzigen land das in kosmischen dimensionen nicht einmal ansatzweise erwähnenswert wäre von "sprachkultur" und "zuvielen englischen begriffen", und erörten daher lieber die anzahl der "s" und "ß"...
in einer welt die in ordnung wäre dürften sich über dieses nutzlose thema bestenfalls streber - bei denen schon im alter von 13 definitiv gesagt werden kann dass sie niemals sex haben werden - in irgendwelchen kellern unterhalten!

also ich bin keinem einzigen ausländer böse der diesen schwachsinn nicht versteht - man kann es schliesslich nicht verstehen, es entzieht sich jeglicher logic und gehört somit abgeschaft!


ich persönlich respektiere die deutsche sprache in ihrer unpraktikablen art kein bischen und reduziere mich auf inhalt und kleinbuchstaben.


----------



## winnman (1 Februar 2011)

Hallo Jesper,

bleib so wie du bist, mann versteht dich, das ist die Hauptsache.

Der Wirkungsgrad ist immer das Entscheidende keine unnützen Aufwendungen wenns auch so Funktioniert  immer locker bleicben.

Liebe Grüße aus Österreich


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Danke an allen die so nett beantwortet haben.
> 
> Eigentlich mache ich mir keine "sorgen", aber trotzdem denke ich über wie "schlimm" es ist. Ich habe ja keine ahnung wie verständlich mein schreiben ist.
> Deutsch zu reden finde ich leichter. Nur so weil die mündliche "rechtsschreibfehler" sofort in die vergangenheit verschwindet. Das schriftliche bleibt ja genau da stehen für immer.
> ...



Also mir geht wie anderen hier auch.
Da schreiben Deutsche, zumindest nach Herkunft und Geburtsurkunde, ich kann dies lesen, doch beim Verstehen habert es.

Wenn die Grammatik und / oder Recht- oder Linksschreibung nicht 100% nach Duden sind stört das nicht.

Besser sinnvoll und mit Deutschfehlern alswie sinnlos und Deutschperfekt

Servus


bike

P.S: wer Bayern bzw bayrisch nicht versteht, versteht die Welt nicht


----------



## winnman (1 Februar 2011)

des Bayrische kimmt von uns Salzburga, da hast recht.

Für die Anderen: Das Byrische kommt von uns Salzburgern, da hast du Recht.:sw7:


----------



## WL7001 (1 Februar 2011)

Hallo Jesper,

zu deinen Sorgen bezüglich deiner Grammatik kann ICH dir nur sagen:

Blöde Kommentare einfach gar nicht ignorieren..... 

Ich jedenfalls habe das Thema eigentlich immer verstanden.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2011)

WL7001 schrieb:


> Blöde Kommentare einfach gar nicht ignorieren.....



na klar ... 
und gute kommentare einfach gar nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> na klar ...
> und gute kommentare einfach gar nicht ernst nehmen



Ist da ein "n" zu viel?
Sollte wohl doch "erst" heißen, denke ich.
Und da passt das "gar nicht" garnienicht.


bike


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> des Bayrische kimmt von uns Salzburga, da hast recht.
> 
> Für die Anderen: Das Byrische kommt von uns Salzburgern, da hast du Recht.:sw7:


... und was bitte ist Salzburg? 


bike


----------



## winnman (1 Februar 2011)

die Hauptstadt von Bayern :sm24:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Februar 2011)

Das mit den Artikeln ist im Deutschen wirklich ohne Logik.
Man versuche jemandem mal zu erklären warum es: der Tisch, die Lampe oder das Fahrrad heißt. Ich denke mal da hilft nur die Sprache möglichst viel zu Sprechen oder zu Lesen, denn eigentlich ist es nur "ein Gefühl" was wann wo passt.
Da man zum Satzverständnis aber den Artikel nicht unbedingt braucht, ist es auch nicht schlimm wenn ein Ausländer mit den Artikeln nicht klarkommt.

Aber jede gewachsene Sprache hat irgendwo ihre Tücken und Fallstricke. Im Englischen sieht es auch nur auf dem Sprachniveau den die Ausländer sprechen einfach aus. 
Für unseren Markus wäre doch so eine klinisch reine Sprache wie Esperanto etwas. Da gibt es keine Missverständnisse - aber eben auch keine Kreativität.

Und in der Kreativität sehe ich auch eine Stärke der deutschen Sprache. Z.B. die Möglichkeit quasi unendlich viele neue eigene Wörter zu kreieren. Das geht im Englischen zwar auch, aber nicht so schön und umfangreich wie im Deutschen. In der englischen Wikipedia steht dazu das schöne Beispiel "Aufsichtsratsmitgliederversammlung".
Das kennen sicher auch viele wenn ihre Visu-Texte vom Deutschen ins Englische oder andere Sprachen übersetzt werden. In deutsch wird für Anlagenteile die so keine direkte Bezeichnung haben einfach ein neues Wort gebaut, im Englischen muss das dann mit mehreren Wörtern umschrieben werden (was meist dazu führt dass es nicht in den vorgesehenen Platz passt ;-)

Bei plctalk gab es letztens doch mal eine kleine Diskussion, dass die Dokumentation von Geräten aus Deutschland immer so umständlich geschrieben sei, und ob das evtl. mit der deutschen Mentalität oder Sprache zusammenhängt.
Dabei ging es aber wohl um Siemens Geräte, und da muss ich sagen, dass die auch in deutsch ein "spezielles" deutsch an den Tag legen...


----------



## winnman (1 Februar 2011)

bei der Deutschen Sprache ist es ausserdem nicht wirklich wichtig wie die Buchstanben wirklich gesetzt werden, Wichtig ist dass die Anzahl Stimmt.

http://lesetest.schulkreis.de/mixtext.php?PHPSESSID=0cdb6c5d3a7c43a2c0a6d600b4d75

Hilft wahrscheinlich TE nicht weiter, aber ist wirklich interessant.


----------



## jabba (2 Februar 2011)

WL7001 schrieb:


> Blöde Kommentare einfach gar nicht ignorieren.....



Genau das sind Sätze die jemanden wie Jesper verwirren in der deutschen Sprache.
"gar nicht ignorieren" heisst ja "ernst nehmen"
Doppelte Verneinung "nicht ignorieren" ?? war das so gemeint


----------



## Sinix (2 Februar 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das kennen sicher auch viele wenn ihre Visu-Texte vom Deutschen ins Englische oder andere Sprachen übersetzt werden.



Portugiesisch ist noch schlimmer: Für das einfache Wort "Rechtslauf" bekam ich als Übersetzung einen ganzen Roman: "rotação no sentidos dos ponteiros do relógio"

 :sw18:


----------



## Nordischerjung (2 Februar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Portugiesisch ist noch schlimmer: Für das einfache Wort "Rechtslauf" bekam ich als Übersetzung einen ganzen Roman: "rotação no sentidos dos ponteiros do relógio"
> 
> :sw18:


Wieso ist doch einfach ronosedopodore 

@JesperMP
ich wohne ja nun nicht weit entfernt von Dänemark und muss sagen, dass sehr viel Dänen deutsch sprechen (und das wirklich gut), egal ob im Landesinneren oder an der Grenze.
Und dann schau dich mal in Deutschland um, wer hier Dänisch kann. Meistens nur die, die auch dort arbeiten oder viel mit dänischen Kunden zu tun haben. Deswegen:


----------



## marlob (2 Februar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Wieso ist doch einfach ronosedopodore
> 
> @JesperMP
> ich wohne ja nun nicht weit entfernt von Dänemark und muss sagen, dass sehr viel Dänen deutsch sprechen (und das wirklich gut), egal ob im Landesinneren oder an der Grenze.
> Und dann schau dich mal in Deutschland um, wer hier Dänisch kann. Meistens nur die, die auch dort arbeiten oder viel mit dänischen Kunden zu tun haben. ...


Das merke ich in den Niederlanden auch immer. Hier sprechen sehr viele Deutsch, Englisch und oft auch noch eine dritte Fremdsprache. In NL wird auch im TV nichts synchronisiert und die lernen die Fremdsprachen dann oft nebenbei. Wenn der Deutsche ins Ausland kommt, erwartet er doch meist immer das man da deutsch spricht. Ob im Urlaub oder bei der Arbeit.


----------



## JesperMP (2 Februar 2011)

Nocheinmall Grüss an alle (winkt).

Ich glaube das mit TV Syncronisieurung oder nicht erklärt viel.


----------



## argv_user (2 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Das merke ich in den Niederlanden auch immer. Hier sprechen sehr viele Deutsch, Englisch und oft auch noch eine dritte Fremdsprache. In NL wird auch im TV nichts synchronisiert und die lernen die Fremdsprachen dann oft nebenbei. Wenn der Deutsche ins Ausland kommt, erwartet er doch meist immer das man da deutsch spricht. Ob im Urlaub oder bei der Arbeit.



Naja, uns Saarländern wird ja auch immer unterstellt dass wir französisch können.
Nee, die Leute auf der anderen Seite der Grenze können viel besser Deutsch.

War mal mit einer Jugendgruppe in Straßburg, und wir wollten den Dom,
also das berühmte Straßburger Münster, besichtigen. Wir standen da etwa 200 Meter von dem Ding entfernt, aber
wegen der Bebauung war das Monstrum trotzdem unsichtbar. Für uns.

Schließlich fasste einer den Mut und fragte einen Passanten "Monsieur, ou est le munstre?"
Die Antwort kam dann prompt: "Ach, ihr wolle die Kerch siehn: Draehend eich rum, un gehn e paar meder do lang".

Werde ich nie vergessen...


----------



## Markus (2 Februar 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Für unseren Markus wäre doch so eine klinisch reine Sprache wie Esperanto etwas. Da gibt es keine Missverständnisse - aber eben auch keine Kreativität.


 
in die richtung wird es sich im lauf der jahrhunderte auch global entwickeln. fortschritt lässt sich nicht aufhalten, und schon garnicht von kulturheinis. die eigenschaften "kommen, verändern, verfremden, gehen" sind untrennbarer bestandteil jeglicher kultur. das ist seid dem anbeginn der zeit so. so etwas zu schützen - egal ob bauwerk, musikstil, sprache,... - ist genau so schwachsinnig wie der versuch die sonne am himmel festzunageln damit sie immer scheint!




> Und in der Kreativität sehe ich auch eine Stärke der deutschen Sprache. Z.B. die Möglichkeit quasi unendlich viele neue eigene Wörter zu kreieren. Das geht im Englischen zwar auch, aber nicht so schön und umfangreich wie im Deutschen. In der englischen Wikipedia steht dazu das schöne Beispiel "Aufsichtsratsmitgliederversammlung".
> Das kennen sicher auch viele wenn ihre Visu-Texte vom Deutschen ins Englische oder andere Sprachen übersetzt werden. In deutsch wird für Anlagenteile die so keine direkte Bezeichnung haben einfach ein neues Wort gebaut, im Englischen muss das dann mit mehreren Wörtern umschrieben werden (was meist dazu führt dass es nicht in den vorgesehenen Platz passt ;-)


 
dazu braucht die deutsche sprache aber nicht ihr bescheurtes personalpronomen system! kein "der die das" und keine höflichkeitserweiterung!

in anderen sprachen gibts das auch, aber nicht in dieser art!

nur die doofen deutschen bringen es fertig
DER Löffel
DIE Gabel
DAS Messer
zu sagen, das ist doch sowas von krank?!
erkläre sowas mal einem engländer oder spanier beim abendessen - das gelächter ist garantiert auf deiner seite...

aber anstelle das wir uns für sowas schämen und es abschaffen sind wir darauf auch noch stolz und wundern uns warum emigranten die seit 20 jahren im land sind damit immer noch probleme haben...

also mir ist das immer peinlich wenn ich in holland oder dänemark bin. viele leute dort sprechen deutsch, dennoch ziehe ich es vor mich auf englisch zu unterhalten. das ist für mich zum einen eine frage von respekt und "chanchengleichheit" und zum anderen will ich nicht den eindruck erwecken das ich es für selbstverständlich halte dass jemand in einem anderen land meine sprache spricht - erst recht wenn sie teoretisch nicht erlernbar ist.

andererseit ist es mir auch absolut unverständlich warum jemand, der nicht vor hat in deutschland zu leben, freiwillig diese sprache lernt? abgesehen von englisch sollte jeder normale mensch spanisch vorziehen...

gut das die holländer extra ein paar landsleute ausgebildet haben damit sie in diesem forum lesen und verstehen können um den eigenen maschinenbau mal etwas aufzupolieren, das kann ich auch nachvollziehen...


----------



## marlob (2 Februar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> also mir ist das immer peinlich wenn ich in holland oder dänemark bin. viele leute dort sprechen deutsch, dennoch ziehe ich es vor mich auf englisch zu unterhalten. das ist für mich zum einen eine frage von respekt und "chanchengleichheit" und zum anderen will ich nicht den eindruck erwecken das ich es für selbstverständlich halte dass jemand in einem anderen land meine sprache spricht - erst recht wenn sie teoretisch nicht erlernbar ist.
> ...


Wenn die Niederländer merken das du einen deutschen Akzent hast, fangen die meist eh an deutsch zu reden.
Obwohl sie es sehr begrüßen, wenn man zumindest probiert ihre Sprache zu sprechen und nicht davon ausgeht das der Niederländer eh deutsch kann.




Markus schrieb:


> ...
> andererseit ist es mir auch absolut unverständlich warum jemand, der nicht vor hat in deutschland zu leben, freiwillig diese sprache lernt? abgesehen von englisch sollte jeder normale mensch spanisch vorziehen...
> ...


Chinesisch wäre in der heutigen Zeit auch eine gute Alternative



Markus schrieb:


> ...
> gut das die holländer extra ein paar landsleute ausgebildet haben damit sie in diesem forum lesen und verstehen können um den eigenen maschinenbau mal etwas aufzupolieren, das kann ich auch nachvollziehen...


Soviele Holländer sind hier doch gar nicht


----------



## argv_user (2 Februar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> i
> in anderen sprachen gibts das auch, aber nicht in dieser art!
> 
> nur die doofen deutschen bringen es fertig
> ...




Warum sollte man sich für etwas schämen, das zumindest hierzulande 
eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist?
Außerhalb ist es ja oft so, dass die eigentliche Aussage in der Schrift
garnicht erkennbar ist, sondern erst in der Betonung.
You und You kann durchaus unterschiedlich sein, je nachdem zu wem 
man spricht. Bei Du und Sie, da ist das schon deutlicher.


----------



## Markus (2 Februar 2011)

argv_user schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich für etwas schämen, das zumindest hierzulande
> eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist?
> Außerhalb ist es ja oft so, dass die eigentliche Aussage in der Schrift
> garnicht erkennbar ist, sondern erst in der Betonung.
> ...


 
wenn die briten höflich sein wollen dann hängen sie halt noch ein "mr, ms, sir,.." dazu aber bisher habe dich das bestenfals an hotelrezeptionen mit 4 sternchen aufwärts gehört.
in besprechungen gibts "you", hier in deutschland ist das immer so dermassen bescheuert... da sitzen in einer besprechung 10 leute, jeder von den 10 ist mit ein paar davon perdu, aber nicht mit allen und nicht mit den gleichen.
oder bei polizei, drk und feuerwehr - alle sind perdu, im funkverkehr spricht man seinen eigenen bruder der 20m um die ecke steht mit sie an.

ach das ist doch alles krank!


----------



## marlob (2 Februar 2011)

Hier in Holland gibt es zwar ein U (auf deutsch dann Sie) aber das benutzt auch kaum einer. Standard ist "du". 
Wir hatten hier auch mal eine IBN mit einer deutschen Firma. Da kamen die von zwei verschiedenen Standorten. An dem einem Standort war es egal ob Dr., Prof. oder Geselle. Die haben sich alle geduzt.
Die von dem anderen Standort siezten sich alle. Das war ein heilloses Durcheinander. Sie äh Du nein doch Sie :-(
Irgendwann haben wir denen gesagt wir sind hier in Holland und da duzen wir uns. Zuhause können die dann wieder machen was sie wollen und ab da konnte man auch vernünftig miteinander arbeiten


----------



## jabba (2 Februar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> i
> 
> nur die doofen deutschen bringen es fertig
> DER Löffel
> ...



Also bei den Franzosen ist das finde ich noch schlimmer.
Ich hab schon seit Anfang an Symbollisten zur Anzeige der Stellung
z.B. oben/unten oder auf/zu.
In Frankreich fingen die dann an, das sich je nach Wort der Text ändert
Bei einer Zange "ouverte" (die) , beim Stopper "ouvert" (der)
(Nicht festnageln ist aus meiner Erinnerung)


----------



## Question_mark (2 Februar 2011)

*Jesper, das ist doch kein Problem*

Hallo,



			
				JesperMP schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wunder mich immer ob es stört wenn ich nicht die richtige kasus treffen.



Mach Dir einfach keine Gedanken darüber, das ist wirklich nicht so wichtig. Dein Deutsch ist jedenfalls sehr gut, weil Du Dich da eigentlich in sehr komplexen Themen gut und verständlich ausdrücken kannst.
Und wenn da mal so ein "der", "die" oder "das" nicht stimmt, ist doch sowas von unwichtig. Bedenke einfach, ich bin so blöd und kann kein bißchen dänisch, und Du kannst sehr gut deutsch schreiben (und mit Sicherheit noch besser sprechen). Also von daher meinen Respekt, ohne jede Einschränkung.
Und wenn ich da so einige Beiträge unserer Mitglieder mit Deutsch als Muttersprache in Bezug auf Grammatik, Orthographie und Syntax durchlese, da wird mir manchmal schlecht (meinen ausdrücklichen Gruß an maxi, dem kann ich wirklich nur ein Zertifikat für einen Deutschkursus bei der VHS empfehlen).

Und gerade sehe ich in den Nachrichten beim ZDF unseren Außenminister, ich zitiere dann mal seine warmen Worte: "ich habe unzweideutig klargemacht"  

Warum kann die Schwesterwelle nicht einfach sagen : "Ich habe eindeutig klargemacht" ???
Der Sinn dieser Aussage wäre der gleiche und auch beides in der deutschen Sprache absolut korrekt, aber Frauen sind nun mal so zickig ... 

Deutsch ist wirklich eine schwere Sprache, ich gebe es zu. Aber auf der anderen Seite kann man damit sehr kreativ sein. Und mach Dir wirklich keine Gedanken über ein der, die oder das, das passt schon. Und wir schätzen hier im Forum  Deine guten, fachlichen und wertvollen Beiträge, also mach einfach weiter so wie bisher.

Gruß nach Dänemark

Question_mark


----------



## Sinix (3 Februar 2011)

argv_user schrieb:


> Naja, uns Saarländern wird ja auch immer unterstellt dass wir französisch können.
> Nee, die Leute auf der anderen Seite der Grenze können viel besser Deutsch.
> 
> War mal mit einer Jugendgruppe in Straßburg,...
> ...



@argv_user: Saarländer = OstfranzoseROFLMAO

Was du schreibst kann auch ich aus Erfahrung nur bestättigen. Wobei hier nicht vergessen werden darf, dass das Elsass mal zu Deutschland gehörte. In Frankreich selbst gelten die Elsässer wohl als Deutsche. Es gibt dort sogar eine Tageszeitung halb auf deutsch(Elsässisch) und halb auf französisch.Die jüngere Generation verliert dort das Sprachwissen auch immer mehr.  Richtig ist aber auch das auf unserer Seite der Grenze zwar mehr Schulen mit Französisch-Unterricht existieren als im Rest des Bundesgebiets, aber die Sprache doch nur ungern erlernt wird (Streber ausgenommen). 


MfG


----------



## Sinix (3 Februar 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Bei einer Zange "ouverte" (die) , beim Stopper "ouvert" (der)
> (Nicht festnageln ist aus meiner Erinnerung)



Wenn man dann, wie ich, mangels Sprachkenntnisse das noch mit offen "ouvert" verwechselt, dann ist das Gelächter bei der Schulung groß*ROFL*

Für Zange bzw. Greifer habe ich dann aber "pince" verwendet


MfG


----------



## WL7001 (3 Februar 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Genau das sind Sätze die jemanden wie Jesper verwirren in der deutschen Sprache.
> "gar nicht ignorieren" heisst ja "ernst nehmen"
> Doppelte Verneinung "nicht ignorieren" ?? war das so gemeint



Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass Ihr das als Spaß verstanden habt, jedenfalls war es so gemeint. 

Im Normalfall ist ne doppelte Verneinung natürlich Unsinn. Dass diesen Sprachwitz "nur" Leute nicht verstehen, die Deutsch als Fremdsprache sprechen, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln *ROFL*

Aber, wie der Engländer so sagt: that is me sausage.

Wilhelm


----------

